# Murray manual



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi All
Where can I find a manual for A Murray F2484020 24" 2 stage blower. I can't seem to find one on the various websites. Thanks.
Sid


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can try: https://www.google.com/#q=F2484020+snowblower

I can't find one for mine (G2784030) either but at least you get a "bump"


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

*Murray help*

I am sure that know this, but just in case, The site- PartsAndService.com has diagrams, and parts for my F2484-020. Ordering parts from this site is a chore, so I went to Partstree.com, to order parts, I needed [except the manual], but the diagrams are almost as good as the manual.It even showed me a grease fitting that I didn't know about.
Sid


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I shop parts. I'll try jackssmallengine, ebay, primeline (oreilly auto parts), ereplacement and like you partstree and a few others. I look for price and warranty.
Nice thing about primeline is if they have it and oriellys carries it you can usually have it same day or next. Really nice if you're in the middle of something when a part fails !!
I have an idler and friction wheel coming in tomorrow for the Murray.
You have to find the part on primeline and then punch the number into the Oreilly web site to see price and availability.
Prime®Line Power Equipment | Parts that works as hard as you do
Using the different sites is also how I find crossover part numbers and I keep a file of the crosses I find for later reference should I need them.
Like my friction wheel:


313883 Murray P/N

AM123355 John Deere
1501435MA
03248300 Ariens ebay 15.99 / 0
7-04119 Primeline 20.99


----------



## lloyddavis60 (3 mo ago)

I have an Ultra by Murry snowblower model #f2484-020 it has been leaking transmission fluid. How to I add fluid and/or change fluid


----------

